# New to Archery. Whats a good bow?



## boilerfarmer12 (Nov 22, 2011)

Big can of worms youve opened. Welcome to the sight.
Need to know some things to help you out.
draw length would help. are all these bows in your budget? Do you have access to your own tools to work on your bows or have a good shop around?


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Mcwk1992.


----------



## Mcwk1992 (Mar 4, 2013)

Draw length is 28. Yes these are all right around my budget. I have no tools but great shop. When and talked them today and he told me to do little more research then come talk to him. Then I can go back and test any of these out before buy.


boilerfarmer12 said:


> Big can of worms youve opened. Welcome to the sight.
> Need to know some things to help you out.
> draw length would help. are all these bows in your budget? Do you have access to your own tools to work on your bows or have a good shop around?


----------



## 4him (Jan 14, 2011)

:welcome: Good luck finding the bow for you.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## boilerfarmer12 (Nov 22, 2011)

Will he let you shoot them all or have you? If he will or you have, you need to decide which one you like best? What are your plans with the bow? Hunting only?

Have not shot the Brute but have shot the others. For me I liked the Charger the best. I plan on picking up a used one on here in the next year or too just because I like it so much. Didnt care for the Spyder, my cousin couldnt even pull it back and he works out more than me. Really stiff draw cycle and just didnt like it. Granted it was probably a 70#er and I shoot about 62/3. I liked the ZXT more than the Creed. Nice bow. Shortest ATA of all the ones you have listed. But again it all comes down to which one fits you/you like the best.

Good luck. Getting a new bow is a great feeling. Cant wait for my new to me bow gets here tomorrow :banana:


----------



## heartshot60 (Jul 25, 2009)

:welcomesign:to Archery Talk!


----------



## Mcwk1992 (Mar 4, 2013)

He will let me test them all. So looks like I will be testing quite a few.
Went down to local Sportsman warehouse and tested a PSE and a Diamond(Have Never shot a bow before). Shot 3 with Diamond and it didn't feel right at all. Then tried PSE got all three shots to where they were touching and actually broke and arrow because I hit back of it.


boilerfarmer12 said:


> Will he let you shoot them all or have you? If he will or you have, you need to decide which one you like best? What are your plans with the bow? Hunting only?
> 
> Have not shot the Brute but have shot the others. For me I liked the Charger the best. I plan on picking up a used one on here in the next year or too just because I like it so much. Didnt care for the Spyder, my cousin couldnt even pull it back and he works out more than me. Really stiff draw cycle and just didnt like it. Granted it was probably a 70#er and I shoot about 62/3. I liked the ZXT more than the Creed. Nice bow. Shortest ATA of all the ones you have listed. But again it all comes down to which one fits you/you like the best.
> 
> Good luck. Getting a new bow is a great feeling. Cant wait for my new to me bow gets here tomorrow :banana:


----------



## Mcwk1992 (Mar 4, 2013)

So I have purchased my first bow. Hoyt spyder 30 half and half.


----------



## sawicki4x4 (Jan 2, 2013)

Good choice welcome to the addiction. The Spyder is a nice bow. Almost had one come home with me also


Mcwk1992 said:


> So I have purchased my first bow. Hoyt spyder 30 half and half.


----------



## Huntermouse (Mar 5, 2013)

Good bow congrats, glad you fo:set1_applaud:und one you like:set1_applaud:


----------



## Infamousfrog (Sep 24, 2011)

Welcome and don't over look an Elite.


----------



## martinarchery27 (Mar 10, 2005)

Weclome to AT. They are alot of different good bows out this day and time. Find a shop and shoot as many bows as you can and the right biw will pick you. Good luck in your quest.


----------



## MNwild (May 22, 2011)

good choice in bow. And welcome!


----------

